# clown loach ich



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi again, well my clown loaches do have ich. We changed the water just before I started treatment. I'm using Nox-ich, they seem to be improving a bit. It says to use for 3 days which would make today the third day however they are still quite itchy and have quite alot of white spots still on them. Can someone tell me how long I can use this stuff for, when should I change the water and just any follow up info I need to know? Thanks.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

try some salt for stress relief(aquarium salt not table or marine salt) and crank the heat up to around 88 degrees for 4 weeks, two weeks into it the ich should be gone and another two weeks to insure its killed in the water column.

Chemicals are a very very last resort.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Loaches are scaleless and most meds you should reduce the dose by half. To counter that most people will treat twice as long as the label says.

High tenp and salt will do it. No prescribed time period as the ich cycle is about 4days at temps above 75. The guidline is go 3 days beyond the last sign of ich on your fish. Just bring the temp up very slowly, no more than 1-2 degrees per hour. It took 9 days for my tank at 89 degrees.

Ich stops reproducing at 85 and can be killed at 88 or so.


----------



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for getting back to me so soon!! I forgot to ask, can I use grocery store sea salt, I'm a couple of hours from the nearest pet store and won't be able to get there til monday. And how much salt should I use, it's a 30 gal tank but I took some water out to help increase the oxygen level.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

sea salt no but there is a salt you can use that is at the grocers rather then a pet store, I just forget the name of it.


----------



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Aww WhiteDevil you're killing me!!! lol, I just fed everybody and the cls are eating and definetly acting better but under the light the one guy seems to be clearing up a bit but the other one(of course my favorite) is just covered with this crap. I wonder if I'm fighting a losing battle.


----------

